# Cyprus - Coming to a Bank Near You



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

The Eurozone has announced that savings accounts in Spain, Italy, and _other EU countries_ will be raided, if needed to save the Euro. With our nearly 17 trillion debt, does anyone think that America will do any differently when the crisis arrives on our shores? There has already been talk of raiding company retirement accounts and personal 401k's, and we have already seen bail outs of banks and other irresponsible institutions, at the expense of those that "played by the rules".

_What's below may have best been posted in the "Underground News & Conspiracy" section, but I feel that it has relevance to this story. So my apologies for including it here._

I believe that this may be behind the rapid push for gun control in America. Can you imagine what Cypriots would have done, if the had the right to own firearms, when they woke up to a 40% theft of their accounts? I believe that I know what most Americans would have done.

To quote the character Admiral Josh Painter in the *Hunt For Red October*: "This business will get out of control. It will get out of control and we'll be lucky to live through it."


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

k0xxx said:


> The Eurozone has announced that savings accounts in Spain, Italy, and other EU countries will be raided, if needed to save the Euro. With our nearly 17 trillion debt, does anyone think that America will do any differently when the crisis arrives on our shores? There has already been talk of raiding company retirement accounts and personal 401k's, and we have already seen bail outs of banks and other irresponsible institutions, at the expense of those that "played by the rules".
> 
> What's below may have best been posted in the "Underground News & Conspiracy" section, but I feel that it has relevance to this story. So my apologies for including it here.
> 
> ...


Yes sir your absolutely correct!


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

k0xxx said:


> The Eurozone has announced that savings accounts in Spain, Italy, and _other EU countries_ will be raided, if needed to save the Euro. With our nearly 17 trillion debt, does anyone think that America will do any differently when the crisis arrives on our shores? There has already been talk of raiding company retirement accounts and personal 401k's, and we have already seen bail outs of banks and other irresponsible institutions, at the expense of those that "played by the rules".
> 
> _What's below may have best been posted in the "Underground News & Conspiracy" section, but I feel that it has relevance to this story. So my apologies for including it here._
> 
> ...


Do you mean that Americans who owned guns would shoot someone if this happened to them? Who would they shoot?


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

db2469 said:


> Do you mean that Americans who owned guns would shoot someone if this happened to them? Who would they shoot?


I'm saying that I believe it would be the start of another American Revolution.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

k0xxx said:


> I'm saying that I believe it would be the start of another American Revolution.


LOL, I just read your signature phrase.Gettign up off the floor is another story.:2thumb:


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Here's where it could get interesting: The government could try to convince the public that having your 401k in the stock market is too risky and that you would be better off having your 401k in treasuries. The media would sell it to the public as being a good idea. It wouldn't be portrayed as the government seizing your retirement accounts. It might even be called, "The Retirement Account Security Act".


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

BillS said:


> Here's where it could get interesting: The government could try to convince the public that having your 401k in the stock market is too risky and that you would be better off having your 401k in treasuries. The media would sell it to the public as being a good idea. It wouldn't be portrayed as the government seizing your retirement accounts. It might even be called, "The Retirement Account Security Act".


Check your 401K... most "safe" funds are now predominatly (85-90%+) government bonds. Money market is gone. So anyone in the "safe fund" already essentially has given the government their money and as the market falls and people flee to safe funds they'll be pumping more and more into the government bonds (by gov, this is fed, state and even municipal).

So instead of forcing you into it, they've set it up already so you'll willingly do so.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

CulexPipiens said:


> Check your 401K... most "safe" funds are now predominatly (85-90%+) government bonds. Money market is gone. So anyone in the "safe fund" already essentially has given the government their money and as the market falls and people flee to safe funds they'll be pumping more and more into the government bonds (by gov, this is fed, state and even municipal).
> 
> So instead of forcing you into it, they've set it up already so you'll willingly do so.


What is interesting though is "we" all can see it, everyone I talk to "sees" it, but nobody and I mean nobody is doing crap to prevent it... Look at the news stories today, all about gay marriage - for me who cares about that, it is not as important as our economic survival as a country...


----------



## Aliaysonfire (Dec 18, 2012)

Amen to the last poster- I think civil rights are important, however if there's no country or infrastructure to support civil rights then its all hog wash isn't it? 
I wouldn't care if a purple alien that's a meth fiend, that was for everything I was against politically-ran for the next election for president- If they could make meaningful budget cuts and stop such wasteful government spending and get rid of all this debt, I would vote for them. I really think they should have an "accountant's party".


----------

